# Gabel in Wildsau Enduro



## THBiker (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo an alle Sau-Treiber und die, die´s werden wollen   

Ich bräuchte mal wieder eure Hilfe, bzw einpaar Anregungen!

Ich werde meine Enduro mit dem neuen FOX DHX 5.0 (190/50) aufrüsten und hab dann hinten ca 180mm Federweg (hab die Schwinge von der Hardride drinne!!!)   vorne ist im Moment ne Z1 Fr QR20 drin (130mm).
Auf Dauer ist das wohl eher etwas unausgewogen und deswegen will ich ne neue Gabel rein machen und da sind sie meine 3 Probleme!!!   
Welche??

Bis jetzt stehen zur Auswahl:

Z150 QR20, Einfachbrücke, weil ich auch Touren fahre und die ETA hat

MZ 66, die gibt´s ja erst im Herbst und ich weiß net ob die´n 1 1/8 Schaft hat...aber die wäre genial   

Super T; 170mm würden gut harmonieren....leider kein ETA und eingeschränkter Lenkeinschlag...dafür 100% DH-tauglich 

Last but not least:
Fox Factory DH, 150-200mm verstellbar....kostet wahrscheinlich ein Vermögen  und scheidet somit wohl schon aus

So, jetzt noch kurz was ich so fahre! Meistens viele Freeride Touren, d.h. langsam bergauf, aber halt auch in´n Alpen und Trails bergab! Zur Zeit begeistere ich mich immer mehr für Bikeparks und wenn´s klappt will ich im August auch beim Bike Attack mal hinterher rollen   

So jetzt seid ihr dran....Ideen, vorschläge....pro&contra....alles willkommen!

schon mal vielen Dank


----------



## wolfi (1. Juli 2004)

moin,
für genau dein anwendungsprofil setze ich meine sau auch ein. ich fahre eine 03er super t. pro und möchte keine andere gabel haben! beste funktion bei rel. geringem gewicht, sehr geiles design und annehmbarer anschaffungspreis. und die wartung hält sich auch in grenzen....ausser saubermachen und 1/2 jährlicher oelwechsel bisher keine probleme!

gruß
der wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDaniel (1. Juli 2004)

Die double six wird 170mm haben und eine Einbrückengabel sein. Sie soll angeblich die Brücke der triple eight haben und 1 1/8 Zoll.

Ich hab weder Gabel noch Rahmen, will mir aber ein Bike aufbauen, dass für den selben Einsatzzweck gedacht sein soll wie deins. Ich bin bisher leider nur einen Freerider mit 130er Z1 vorne gefahren und hab im Moment ein Testbike mit der triple eight (auf 170mm reduziert). Die Z1 hat mir definitiv zu wenig Federweg, die 888 aber zu viel ... ich glaube, dass 150mm reichen - das blöde ist nur, man weiss ja nie, wie gut man nach einem Jahr auf so nem bike fahren kann und ob einem dann die 150mm nicht plötzlich auch zu wenig sind


----------



## THBiker (1. Juli 2004)

Jepp das sind genau meine Überlegungen, denn 2cm mehr, ich weiß net ob man das merkt!!
Bist du sicher, dass die 1 1/8 Zoll hat??? Das wär ja geil, dann wäre das Thema ja schon erledigt, denn in der MTB steht was von 1.5   

Doppelbrücke mag ich halt wegen dem Lenkeinschlag net sooo und optisch gefällt mir ne SC auch besser.....

....weiß denn jemand mehr über die 66??? Die Suchfunktion ergibt auch kein Ergebnis


----------



## McDaniel (1. Juli 2004)

Das mit dem Lenkereinschlag bei den DC-Gabeln ist für Freeride"touren" wirklich unpraktisch, das bike verliert dadurch doch schon an Wendigkeit. Die 66 hat definitiv 1 1/8 nach Auskunft eines Händlers, der das Teil auf ner Messe gesehen hat. Marzocchi würde vorerst das 1.5er Thema nicht weiter verfolgen sagte er.

So, habe die Suchfunktion bemüht und kann dir folgende Infos geben:

Bilder der Gabel findest Du hier: http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/pho...hi+66&keywordlocation=&Submit=Perform+Search!

Kleine Info-Zusammenfassung:
TARGET WEIGHT: 2.700g/5.94lbs
DAMPING SYSTEM: Dual SSVF (Speed Sensitive Valve Floating)
FEATURES: External Air Preload
SPRING TYPE: Coil Springs
TRAVEL: 150mm or 170mm
TOP CROWN: N/A
LOWER CROWN: NEW Forged Crown with Cryo**t "M" Design
ARCH/SLIDERS: Magnesium Monolite one piece Arch & Sliders XFR Design
STANCHIONS: 35mm Alloy Tapered Tubes
STEER TUBE: Steel
DISC BRAKE MOUNT: INTL STD
DROP-OUT TYPE: 20mm Drop-Outs with Dedicated Axle


Interessanter Vergleich der Einbauhöhen von vers. MZ Gabel:
modell fw einbauhöhe
Z1FR 130 518
Z150 150 538
super t 170 558
shiver dc 190 572
888R 170 575
888R 200 605 (!!!)
66 150 575
66 170 595

Fazit: 
- eine 66 mit 150mm fw baut 37mm höher als eine Z150 mit selbem fw! 
- eine 66 mit 150mm fw baut exakt gleich hoch wie eine 888R mit 170mm fw! (wobei sich die 888 auch absenken lässt, im gegensatz zur 66)
- eine 66 mit 170mm fw baut 20mm höher als eine 888R mit 170mm fw und nur 10mm weniger hoch als eine 888R mit 200mm fw, bietet aber 30mm weniger fw!

Hier noch ein Bild:


----------



## THBiker (2. Juli 2004)

Hey vielen Dank  

ok, die 66 baut angeblich höher als´ne 888 bzw für den Federweg nicht wesentlich weniger.....

....die 66 soll doch die kleine Ausführung der 888 sein, d.h. ich bin davvon ausgegangen, dass Tauch und Standrohre gleich sind (nur kürzer eben) und die Brücke vielleicht etwas stärker gebaut ist, das´s ja ne SC ist, aber doch doch nicht gleich so viel...oder doch  

Ich glabe ich werde nächste Woche mal nach Garmisch fahren (Bike-Festival) und mich bei Marzocchi direkt informieren...vielleicht haben die ja sogar ne Gabel dabei!

Ist schon was über den Preis bekannt und wann soll die gabel erhältlich sein??

Glaubt jemand, dass man den untershcied zwischen Z1 mit 130mm und ner Z150 deutlich spürt???


----------



## McDaniel (2. Juli 2004)

Ich habe gelesen, dass die 66 SIEBENHUNDERT Euro kosten soll - also ist sie in jeder Hinsicht einer 888 ebenbürtig  Da es aber mehrere Versionen der 66 geben soll, könnte vielleicht auch etwas günstigeres dabei sein?!
Ob man den Unterschied zwischen einer Z1 mit 130 und einer Z150 merkt? Glaubst du denn, dass man den Unterschied zwischen einer Z150 und einer 66 merkt? Also ich fahre in meinem Hardtail eine Fox Vanilla mit 100mm und ein Kumpel in seinem Fully die gleiche Gabel mit 125mm und den Unterschied merkt man schon!

Welche Frage ich mir aber weiterhin stelle: Brauche ich 170mm Federweg? Wenn ich mir ansehe, was ein Richie Schley mit einem RM Switch und Z150 alles anstellt, dann denke ich ja eigentlich, dass 150mm v+h locker reichen - aber der Kerl hat halt eine ganz andere Fahrtechnik als ich und wie kompensiert man mangelnde Technik? Eben, mit Federweg 

Aber ich denke die 66 ist damit nicht mehr interessant für mich, zur Zeit fahr ich ja ein Fully mit der 888 auf 170mm und die baut wirklich eine Spur zu hoch. Wenn die Höhe bei der 66 - aber nur mit 150mm - gleich ist, dann ist das jenseits aller Venunft, das versaut einem doch total die Geometrie! Zumal bei der Einbauhöhe wohl auch die Garantie eines Nicolai Helius FR verfällt, über das ich gerade nachdenke.


----------



## THBiker (2. Juli 2004)

Kennt ihr die Alternative von FOX scvhon

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1327942#post1327942

tjaa.......also ich denke dass ich´n unteschied zwischen 130 und 170 merke....von 130 - 150 ....ich weiß es ja nicht!

Wäre halt schön ausgewogen vorne und hinten 170

und wie du schon sagst, wie kompensiert man mangelnde Fahrtechnik.....    

Naja....ich wart´s mal...es gibt ja einige Alternativen und die Z150 ist ja auch noch im Rennen....ich will halt nur vermeiden, dass ich dann nächstes Jahr schon wieder ne neue Gabel brauch/will weil ich zu wenig Federewg hab....wobei 150 ja schon viel sind!!

...deswegen Frage ich hier ja auch rum und lass mal eure Ansichten auf mich einwirken

...


----------



## Blackholez (5. Juli 2004)

Hi ich fahr die Sau auch mit ner Super T. 

Mein Tipp zum rauffahren nehm ich einfach nen Zurrgurt und schnalz sie runter das geht echt topp. Da lieg ich vorne drauf wie bei nem Rennrad. 

Das mit dem Lenkereinschlag stimmt aber mit hinten umsetzen ist echt gut machbar - braucht n bischen bis mans raus hat aber dann ...

cu


----------



## THBiker (5. Juli 2004)

Jo, das mit´m Gurt hab ich mir auch schon übrlegt...umsetzen das klappt auch (meistens  ).

.....aber was haltet ihr von der FOX 36???

Würdet ihr sagen, dass´s passt, vorne 150 und hinten 170-180mm???? Ich tendiere halt doch mehr zur SC......


----------



## fez (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo 

Ob man den Unterschied zwischen einer Z1 mit 130 und einer Z150 merkt? 

- JA ! Die 150er geht wie eine grosse !

Welche Frage ich mir aber weiterhin stelle: Brauche ich 170mm Federweg? Wenn ich mir ansehe, was ein Richie Schley mit einem RM Switch und Z150 alles anstellt, dann denke ich ja eigentlich, dass 150mm v+h locker reichen - aber der Kerl hat halt eine ganz andere Fahrtechnik als ich und wie kompensiert man mangelnde Technik? Eben, mit Federweg 

- bin dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal den King of Bikepark in Bad Wildbad mitgefahren (lahm wie Sau...) da hatte ich das Gefühl das ein wenig mehr Federweg ganz gut gewesen wäre... Mangels technik halt ..
Aber ansonsten komme ich mit den 150 mm super klar !

- Und von wegen ausgewogen: mein Big Hit hat hinten 190, und trotzdem fährt sich die Fuhre sehr gut...

- Vor allem ETA rult absolut beim Touren-Freeriden !

Mein Kauftipp deshalb: Z 150 FR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (7. Juli 2004)

Hey Meister Fez...du schon wieder    

ich glaub wir müssen demnächst mal unbdingt zusammen biken gehen  ...wenn ich wieder fit bin!  

Hab mich inzwischen auch für ne SC mit 150 entschieden....jetz nur noch die ´Frage ob:

Z150
MZ 66
oder die FOX36

wobei ich ja zur letzteren tendiere, ohne bestimmten Grund!

Wievielter bist´n geworden beim KoB?? Tja mein erstes DH-Rennen muss noch warten, eigentlich war ja Lenzerheide geplant 

Achja....dann könnten wir uns auch mal wegen Canada austaushcen, vielleicht läßt´s sich ja einrichten, dass wir zur gleichen Zeit dort sind   ...falls du daran Interesse hättest


----------



## han (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo, habe gerade erfahren, das meine MZ Drop Off nicht in mein BM passt  (Schafft zu kurz)  
Muss mir jetzt auch eine neue Gabel kaufen. Ich tendiere aber eher zu der Z150 FR > gibt es bei Cycle-4u für 549 Euro. 
Na, TH? Wie schauts aus?


----------



## THBiker (7. Juli 2004)

Wie soll´s ausschauen....beschi$$en   

mach sogar überstunden, weil ich zu Hause nur rumhocke und net biken oder trainieren kann 

Tja...ich tendiere zur FOX!!

guck mal unter

www.mk-bike.de

Könnt dir auch meine Z1 verscheuern  ... nene dann kann ich nur im Wheelie fahren, weil ich net weiß wann´s die neue Gabel gibt!!!!


----------



## han (7. Juli 2004)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt dir auch meine Z1 verscheuern  ... nene dann kann ich nur im Wheelie fahren, weil ich net weiß wann´s die neue Gabel gibt!!!!


Was soll ich mit deinen 130mm, die hab ich ja selbst


----------



## fez (7. Juli 2004)

- Die Fox wird bestimmt superklasse.. und superteuer (beim MK sehe ich die Gabel aber nirgends)

- MZ 66 baut doch zu hoch, hab zwecks Gewicht und Chopperfeeling zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit die Shiver DC ausm Big Hit gegen die Fr 150 getauscht.

- Mit meinem Ergebnis beim KoB kann ich nicht angeben: 18.* in meiner Klasse**  

* (von 19... - bin aber nicht volle Kanne gefahren da es mich beim setting run blöd geschmissen hat und ich kein Risiko mehr eingehen wollte)
** "Senioren" - wie sich das anhört !


----------



## THBiker (7. Juli 2004)

Denk ich auch, das die FOX super wird.....aber mal abwarten, noch hab ich ja ne Gabel...mal schauen, was die kosten soll...aber ich denke die wird´s!!  

Mal die ersten Test´s abwarten!!!

>So....Feierabend....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (7. Juli 2004)

@han

aber dein Schaft ist zu kurz


----------



## THBiker (16. Juli 2004)

Sagt mal, hat jemand schon was über die neue FOX 36 gehört, gesehen...ausser das auf der FOX homepage!

Was glaubt die, taugt ne Luftgabel zum Freeriden rumhüpfen und droppen????


----------



## McDaniel (19. Juli 2004)

Theoretisch taugt auch ne Luftgabel zum Freeriden (siehe Tests des Rocky Mountain Switch SL, welches dieses Modelljahr nur mit Luftfederelementen ausgestattet ist - Fox Ava + Z150 SL), allerdings kommt eine Luftgabel nie an die Performance einer Stahlfedergabel ran. Sie sind schwerer abzustimmen, sprechen schlechter an (weniger lineares Federverhalten) und neigen zum durchsacken, wodurch Federweg verschenkt wird.
Ich mache mir bei Fox wenig Sorgen, dass die Gabel wirklich gut funktionieren wird, allerdings solltest du dir bewusst machen, dass so eine Gabel in Deutschland locker 1200 Euro kosten kann!
Meiner Meinung nach sind Fox-Gabeln die Refferenz im Enduro-Bereich, aber für Freerider ist und bleibt Marzocchi erste Wahl.
Vielleicht ist die neue Z1 Freeride ja interessant für dich? Sie soll 2,3kg wiegen, hat 150mm Federweg, ist per ETA auf 40mm Restfederweg reduzierbar und eine QR-20-Schnellspann-Steckachse.
Dann wird noch die Marzocchi All Mountain 1 kommen, mit 130/150mm Federweg (Stahlfeder mit Air-Assist), sie hat die neue TAS Technik (5 Stufen, ist quasi die MZ eigene Anti-Wipp-Technik), ist auch per ETA auf 40mm reduzierbar für steile Anstiege, soll 2,2 Kilo wiegen und ist für normale Schnellspann-Achsen.


----------



## THBiker (19. Juli 2004)

Ja MZ ist ja auch weiterhin interessant und wird wohl auch immer mehr in die nähere Auswahl kommen, da FOX wahrscheinlich (ziemlich sicher!!) sündhaft teuer ist und wohl erst nächstes Jahr verfügbar ist!

Die Z1 mit 150mm wird aber kein QR20 mehr haben, wenn ich richtig gelesen hab... ansonsten gibt´s ja noch die Z150 ....also genug zur Auswahl...nur ETA wär schon fein, deshalb fällt wohl die 66 raus   ...die mit 170mm wäre wohl optimal gewesen.

Werd auf der -Bike mal gucken und mich dann entscheiden.....wahrscheinlich MZ  da weiß man was man hat


----------



## McDaniel (19. Juli 2004)

Auf dem Bild in der aktuellen "Mountain Bike" hat sie aber QR20 
Ob es für 05 noch die Z150 geben wird, weiss ich nicht, allerdings wiegt das aktuelle Modell so viel wie eine 888, ob die Gabel damit für uns so der Bringer ist?


----------



## THBiker (19. Juli 2004)

Hier ist mal der link zu´n Datenblättern

http://www.freeride.cz/mtb/clanky/index.php?action=clanek&id=542

Da steht nix mehr mit QR20 und schaut auch nicht mehr so aus...NEW 2005 20mm Drop Outs dedicated axle....

ich finds   die QR20 Dinger waren eh´n schei$$


----------



## Trailrider79 (20. Juli 2004)

was mich bei den datenblättern der z1 von 2005 wundert, ist das gleiche gewicht bei stahlfeder/ölbad und der luftversion SL. ich denke nicht, dass das gewicht der stahlfeder/ölbad-forke darstellt, sondern eher das gewicht der SL-version.

auf die neue fox bin ichauch mal gespannt, evtl bekomme ich sie in malaysia ja günstig. dann wäre das eine echte alternative zu meiner z1 150 fr.

den unterschied zwischen der z1 150 und der "normalen" z1 mit 130mm merkt man sehr gewaltig. wo mir meine z1 130 durchgeschlagen ist, habe ich jetzt das gefühl, viel mehr federwegsreserven zu haben. es kommt einem mehr als "nur" 20mm mehr vor.

und die 66, naja, ich weiß net, die einbauhöhe is schon krass, das is definitiv zuviel des guten. und dann noch ohne eta, wie willst du dann bitte eine rampe hochkommen, ohne dass dir ständig das vorderrad hochgeht. ich denke, die gabel wurde speziell für die bikeparkeinsätze konzipiert, um auch auf technischen trails/northshores mit einer SC eine bessere wendigkeit des bikes zu erhalten. aber für touren würd ich dann doch lieber zu super t graifen, die kann man wenigstens von hand mit hilfe eines spanngurtes absenken.

denke aber auch, dass die z1 150 für dich die beste wahl sein dürfte, mit der fox wärs halt risiko, bei MZ weißt du was du hast.

gruß jörg


----------



## cubebiker (20. Juli 2004)

Hast mal über ne Sherman Breakout nachgedacht? 
Die hat 112mm - 152mm und hat mich mehr überzeugt als die Z150FR von der ich im Vergleich Regelrecht enttäuscht war...
Kost auch bissi mehr.......


----------



## THBiker (20. Juli 2004)

Ich mag Manitou überhaupt nicht.....und noch weniger Rock Schrott   

ist aber nur ein persönliches Vorurteil bei Manitou und bei RS eigene Erfahrung!!

Mit MZ hab ich nur super Erfahrungen gemacht und in meinem Bekanntenkreis auch!!

Hab außerdem kein 1.5


----------



## THBiker (3. August 2004)

Sooooooooo, nach langem hin und her bin ich noch kein Stückchen schlauer!

Ok ein bisschen schon   ich werde mir wohl eine MZ zulegen (mal wieder  )
Die Frage bleibt...WELCHE??

Also ich finde die 66RC ja recht ansprechend und mit 170mm würde die auch super mit dem Hinterbau harmonieren (180mm bei´nem FOX DHX 190)...nur lese ich überall , dass die ziemlich hoch bauen würde!!
Meint ihr, dass die noch in mein Bike...ein 04er Enduro...reinpasst und vernünftig zu fahren ist??? Oder hab ich dann einen Chopper??

Ansonsten werde ich mich wohl für die neue Z1 mit 150 entscheiden, die könnte ich dann auch noch absenken.

Ihr habt meine Fragerei ja bald überstanden, nach der -Bike gibt´s ja hoffentlich die neuen Gabeln, dann hab ich mich entschieden   

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (3. August 2004)

moin,
die 66 scheint ein richtig lecker teil zu sein. meiner meinung nach würde die sehr gut in deinen wildsau rahmen passen da:
- die gabel, wie du schon sagtest, super zum fw des hinterbaus passen würde
- die gabel garantiert nicht so hoch bauen wird wie eine vergleichbare dc ( junior und super t)
- du den lenkwinkel durch die untere fb-aufnahme rel. steil machen kannst (obere löcher -> steiler)
- die geometrie bei enduro und hardride gleich sind (ich fahre eine dc bei flacher lenkwinkeleinstellung, und das klappt noch recht gut, sogar bergauf)

gruß
der wolfi


----------



## THBiker (3. August 2004)

Ja Hurraaaaaaaaaa    

das wollte ich hören   

Wie klappt das beim bergauf fahren mit deiner Gabel?ß Ok es sind 170mm aber ich denke wenn man vernünftig (rund) tritt geht das gut, es könnte eventuell bei technischen Steinstücken Probleme geben, aber man darf ja auch mal schieben   

Jetzt werde ich mir die noch auf der -Bike angucken und vielleicht schonmal eine reservieren....tja wenn die noch ETA hätte wär sie perfekt....aber man kann ja nicht alles haben

Viel Spass beim Schweinetreiben....ich darf jetzt auch wieder


----------



## McDaniel (3. August 2004)

Mein Händler wird in ca. zwei Wochen bei einer Marzocchi Produktpräsentation sein und die 66 dann mal nachmessen und testen. Er ist davon überzeugt, dass die Einbauhöhe von 595mm falsch sein muss - weil es keine logische Erklärung dafür gibt ... die Tauchrohreinheit soll die der 888 sein, rechnet man dazu 170mm Standrohre und dann noch die Krone, kann die 66 eigentlich nicht viel höher sein als die 888. Aber ist alles Spekulation und bleibt abzuwarten - wir können nur hoffen


----------



## THBiker (3. August 2004)

Hey McD
das wäre super, wenn du mal darüber berichten würdest!!!

Die einzigste Erklärung wäre, dass die Brücke bei der 66 stabiler sein muss als bei einer 888 weil da die Kräfte ja nur von einer Brücke aufgenommen werden....ihr versteht was ich meine  .....
...d.h. um die gleiche Stabilität zu bekommen wie bei einer 888 muss eben die eine Brücke dicker/stabiler werden!?!

Ich hoff´s aber nicht....

...aber wie wäre das dann von der Geo, wenn die höher bauen würde als ne 888??? Hat jemand ne 888 in einer Sau drin? Wie sind da die Lenkwinkel??


----------



## wolfi (3. August 2004)

am letzten we in winterberg war jemand mit ´ner 888 in einer m-sau. ich habe meine neben seine gestellt um die winkel und lenkkopfhöhe mal optisch zu vergleichen. und siehe da, der lenkkopf war ca. 4 cm höher. das entspricht etwas mehr als dem mehr-federweg. allerdings fahre ich vorne auch einen 2.6er gazza und er hatte einen 2.3er highroller drin, ~ also nochmal gut 1 cm. den lenkwinkel würde ich sogar als etwas steiler beurteilen, er hatte den dämpfer in der obersten position verschraubt.
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## McDaniel (3. August 2004)

Zur Geo der 888 in einer Sau kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber ich bin ja mal eine auf 170mm reduzierte 888 in nem Helius ST gefahren. Damals kam mir das "fahrbar" vor ... bin auch ne stink normale Tour (ohne FR-Einlagen) gefahren, aber im Nachhinein muss ich ganz klar sagen - so eine hohe Gabel ist der absolute Agilitätskiller für jedes bike und taugt eher für extreme Drops, aber wenn man auch normale Single-Trails fahren will, würde ich lieber auf 2cm Federweg verzichten und dafür eine wendige Rakte steuern.


----------



## THBiker (3. August 2004)

@McD
Wieso sollte es ein Agilitätskiller sein? Das kommt doch dann eher wieder auf den Lenkwinkel an, oder??
Was verstehst du unter extrem??? Ich werde bestimmt keine 5-6m droppen glaube ich zumindest!   aber ich will schon öfters in´n Bikepark und vor allem nächstes Jahr nach Canada damit  
Wahrscheinlich hast du schon recht, dass 150mm auch reichen....ab du weißt sicherlich selbst wie das ist...da kommt was neus auf´n Markt und man sucht sowieso gerade etwas....dann geht´s los mit dem gegrübel   

@Wolfi
der hatte dann aber ne 200mm 888 drin oder?? D.h. nochmal 3cm abziehen....d.h. es wäre wieder gleichstand, oder?
Was hast du für ne Gabel drin??


----------



## wolfi (3. August 2004)

jawoll, es war eine 200er 888. ich fahre eine 2003 super t. mit 170mm
und flacher lenkwinkeleinstellung.
hier ein bild:







mit der einstellung bin ich bestens zufrieden. im bikepark die macht! und auf ausgedehnten touren, zb. gardasee, war ich auch bestens zufrieden. rumtrialen will ich eh nicht   .
wenn ich den lenkwinkel steil wähle wird die ganze fuhre sogar schon ein wenig kippelig.
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## THBiker (3. August 2004)

naja so´n bissl verblocktes Gelände und Northshore einlagen muss schon sein, d.h. die Sau sollte schon handlebar sein und nicht furchtbar träge!

Ich kann ja dann letzendlich würfeln....wenn ich mich nicht entscheiden kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDaniel (16. August 2004)

Generell neue Infos zur 66 findest du hier im dem Beitrag:
http://www.nsmb.com/gear/marz_sessions05_08_04.php

Mein Händler war am Wochenende - wie gesagt - in Leogang und hat die neue MZ´s getestet ... er sagt, dass die 66 mit 170mm 1cm höher baut als die 888 mit 170mm (aufgrund der anderen Brücke) - das coole ist, er hat schon eine der Testgabeln für mich im Auto liegen, konnte man dort von MZ günstig nach der Veranstaltung kaufen.

Das beste ist: Man kann sie auf 150mm umbauen, ohne irgendwelche Extra-Teile dazukaufen zu müssen (wie das ja bei der 888 ist)!

Ich freu mich schon drauf, jetzt fehlt nur noch mein Rahmen - hoffentlich basteln die Briten schon fleißig dran  

Kleiner Vergleich:


----------



## Didgi (16. August 2004)

McDaniel schrieb:
			
		

> Generell neue Infos zur 66 findest du hier im dem Beitrag:
> http://www.nsmb.com/gear/marz_sessions05_08_04.php
> 
> Mein Händler war am Wochenende - wie gesagt - in Leogang und hat die neue MZ´s getestet ... er sagt, dass die 66 mit 170mm 1cm höher baut als die 888 mit 170mm (aufgrund der anderen Brücke) - das coole ist, er hat schon eine der Testgabeln für mich im Auto liegen, konnte man dort von MZ günstig nach der Veranstaltung kaufen.
> ...




Hi,

wenn die 66 mit 170mm 1cm höher baut als die T8 mit 170mm, dann baut sie aber niedriger als die T8 mit 200mm oder verstehe ich da was falsch?

Dann wäre sie ja tatsächlich ne Alternative!!

Daniel


----------



## McDaniel (16. August 2004)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> wenn die 66 mit 170mm 1cm höher baut als die T8 mit 170mm, dann baut sie aber niedriger als die T8 mit 200mm...
> Daniel



1+   
Auch Daniel


----------



## Didgi (16. August 2004)

McDaniel schrieb:
			
		

> 1+
> Auch Daniel



  klasse!!! Wenns mit der T8 in meinem neuen Rahmen nicht passt, schnapp ich mir ne 66 mit 170mm.

Daniel


----------



## McDaniel (20. August 2004)

Ok, hab sie heute endlich bekommen und muss euch enttäuschen - das Ding ist ... ach keine Ahnung wofür das ist   

Einbauhöhe: 590mm bei 170mm Federweg   
Gewicht: laut Tune-Waage 3,35kg


----------



## Didgi (20. August 2004)

McDaniel schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, hab sie heute endlich bekommen und muss euch enttäuschen - das Ding ist ... ach keine Ahnung wofür das ist
> 
> Einbauhöhe: 590mm bei 170mm Federweg
> Gewicht: laut Tune-Waage 3,35kg



Was? Wie? Doch nicht DIE mega FR Gabel 2005?? So ein Scheiss, dabei hat sie mir so gut gefallen und wäre ne echte Alternative gewesen.

Dann kann ich meine T8 auch behalten, da hab ich wenigstens die Gewissheit, dass sie nicht irgendwo bricht oder so.

Danke für die Infos, mfg Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lasse (25. August 2004)

McDaniel schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, hab sie heute endlich bekommen und muss euch enttäuschen - das Ding ist ... ach keine Ahnung wofür das ist
> 
> Einbauhöhe: 590mm bei 170mm Federweg
> Gewicht: laut Tune-Waage 3,35kg



Na toll. Und dann noch nicht mal ETA. Habe die gabel gestern bei meinem Händler neben eine Z 150 gestellt - was für einen Höhenunterschied - da wurde mir fast schwindelig  Werden in nächster Zeit wohl wieder mehr Rahmen mit semiintegriertem Steuersatz gebaut werden müssen, um diese irren Gabelbauhöhen auszugleichen.

Um zum Anfang des Themas zurückzukehren - kauf dir für dein Wildsau Enduro ne Z 150, idealerweise eine von 2004, dann brauchst du auch kein Werkzeug um das VR auszubauen. Ich bin von der Gabel sehr beeindruckt - hohe drops, lange Touren kein Problem und im Ausverkauf vermutlich um die 500 billiger als die Fox - sooo gut kann die Gabel gar nicht sein


----------

